# Stressed and little patience at times with DD



## DBaby2 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I'm just about to embark on ICSI after having gone through a long m/c after first ICSI treatment.  I can actually feel myself being pulled back into the depths of despair and worry and just generally stressed out.  I can feel myself having less patience again with my DD (who is actually the most well behaved 3.5yr old anyone could wish for really).  (truth be told I have little patience with most other people too but they kinda don't worry me).

Does anyone else feel like the stress makes them have less patient and therefore the poor little mites get a very snappy mummy?  Please say you do.  Part of me didn't want to restart treatment for this reason but my DH assures me its only for a few weeks and DD won't remember in time.

Any reassurances out there?
x


----------



## AngeinParis (May 21, 2012)

Hiya,

I do know exactly how you feel.  Been there, done it!

If it's just a temporary state that you're in during the treatment, then I would try not to fret too much and give yourself a break.  But I wouldn't ignore the symptoms for too long.  Have you felt like this for a long time?  It is a stressful time and life can be stressful sometimes and we can't all be perfect mums every single day!!.  I think 3.5yr olds are definitely pretty resilient and probably don't even notice.  

But if it's more ongoing and you are waking up every morning feeling in the depths of despair, then I'd ask your GP about referring you to someone you can talk to.  I had counselling during the last IVF treatment - it coincided with a bout of depression that hit me shortly after my dad died.  I was really struggling and just having someone to talk to was such a help.  And at the time, I was aware that I was extremely irritable and feeling overwhelmed rather than tearful but that is also a symptom of depression.  It was actually my sister who told me that I wasn't my normal self and that she thought I should see someone.  Maybe have a chat with a friend or family member and get their perspective?  

Good luck!


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes, DBbaby2, you are not alone. I've felt terribly guilty about being snappy at DS in the past, about dragging him to the clinic with me. I was angry over our fertility issues in the past and took it out on everybody; being over-sensitive in conversations with my sister, cutting out certain "friends" and family members from our lives, deleting ******** friends and on one ocassion, I was even called "irrational" at work. It's hard not to let it affect every aspect of your life but you have been/are going through a lot. You need to cut yourself some slack but also seek some support [here, professionally, confide in an understanding friend] so that you don't take it out on the important people in your life .


----------



## DBaby2 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks ladies, its glad to hear I'm not alone!  Its definately going through this that makes me like this because after my treatment and subsequent m/c I've been fine and quite happily getting on with life.  I guess embarking on it again has just hit me hard again.  I did tell myself to day though that I should be excited about this happening as it should mean another baby - I will try and lighten up and give myself an easier time.

Thanks again.  Good luck AngeinParis for the 12th!

xx


----------

